# New Madone for Contador



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

https://www.trekbikes.com/images/story/2009/contador/large/tb01.jpg


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*wow...*

that's really nice...
love the bigger font size on the DT:smile5:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow... I would definately rock that... although why do they put a logo on the top tube like that? Seems like a perfect canvas for something intricate.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I will state that I am not a big fan of trek. I will also state that the bike above is freakin sweeeeeeeeet looking.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> Wow... I would definately rock that... although *why do they put a logo on the top tube like that?* Seems like a perfect canvas for something intricate.


Go take a marketing class.


----------



## RonMadone (Mar 13, 2009)

That paint job is crazy...........notice how only the pros bikes come with painted seat mast.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

RonMadone said:


> That paint job is crazy...........notice how only the pros bikes come with painted seat mast.


The seat mast on my Madone is painted, last I checked, I am not a pro.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Go take a marketing class.


I understand those reasons... 

All I am saying is that they could do without the insane amounts of logos every once and awhile.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> I understand those reasons...
> 
> All I am saying is that they could do without the insane amounts of logos every once and awhile.


Lance's bikes don't have that much Trek on them.

Also, Project 1 offers numerous options with just one big decal on the downtube per side instead of extra on the top tube as well IIRC.

Of course, this is also a Project 1


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah... I was mistaken. I thought this was a one off like Lance's 1274 bike.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

No, you were correct..it IS a one of a kind...

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/story/contador/


dave


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Well now I just look like a fool.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Ray_from_SA said:


> The seat mast on my Madone is painted, last I checked, I am not a pro.


I believe he meant that all seatmast are painted black and not any other color.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> Well now I just look like a fool.


Well, I'm sure you did before today too.    

That trekroad.typepad.com blog is pretty rad dude. Check it out. Lots of cool bike pictures/tech there.


----------



## RonMadone (Mar 13, 2009)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> I believe he meant that all seatmast are painted black and not any other color.


Thanks Quit................ 

And we would love to see Lance ride the Giro but he is a major piece of the puzzle for the team but he IS NOT Team Astana........They have assembled a Bomb Squad of riders that can win stage races a plenty and if they had a bonifide sprinter they would practically (and I say that with much regards to the other power teams) be a dominate force in cycling......


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

i love the look of this bike.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Best looking Trek, that I can recall.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

"Go take a marketing class."

Go take an etiquette class. It amazes me how rude people can be and not think they're doing anything wrong.


----------

